# More Doritos ;)



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Woody's giving me the look : Time to put ashore..


Ha, I have gotten that look many times myself. Looks like you guys had a great morning


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

looks like a good life for a Golden...for anyone, come to think of it...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I love these photos! I feel like I've been on a mini-vacation after looking at them!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a gorgeous clear lake! Love the 2nd one of Woody from afar patiently waiting for his fisherman to board as he watches the other guy taking off. I especially love the colors and clarity in those and the 3rd shot.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!! Makes me want to move somewhere where water is more accessible for my guys.

I edited the title for you!!


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Woody makes a great co captain, looks like a great time


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Doritos? I want some! 

Your pics are great!
That lake is so calm and serene and beautiful. I'm in N Calif, too- what lake is that?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Beautiful pictures!! Makes me want to move somewhere where water is more accessible for my guys.
> 
> I edited the title for you!!


Thank You!



Pammie said:


> Doritos? I want some!
> 
> Your pics are great!
> That lake is so calm and serene and beautiful. I'm in N Calif, too- what lake is that?


The reference to Doritos is in response to one of Ken's (Phillyfisher) reply's to my last post with what I felt was probably too many pictures...his reply was "Love the pictures Pete. Post all you want, they are like Doritos."

The pictures were taken at Lake Davis which is just about an hour north of Lake Tahoe. It's one of the top trout stillwaters here in California and it's almost in my backyard.

Pete


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great photos again, looks like more fun...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Goldens R Great said:


> I love these photos! I feel like I've been on a mini-vacation after looking at them!


Me too! Definitely!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like you are getting the hang of the camera! You'll be a pro in no time!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like you and your fishing buddy had a great day.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Just one word.... Excellent.


----------

